# My Chi is sick and I'm a long way from home! Advice needed



## tres_jolie (Oct 7, 2008)

I am in Paris, with a sprained ankle, under doctor's care. I am scheduled to fly back on Sunday. This is the message I got from my pet sitter, who is a pro and who I absolutely trust: *But, little Jolie wasn't feeling very well this afternoon. This morning she seemed fine, but this afternoon, she had some diarrhea and didn't want to go back outside after everyone ate. She didn't want to eat anything and wouldn't even take a treat from me. I'll keep an eye on her, but let me know if you think I should do something.*
It's an 8 hour time difference. I have 4 other chis, they are not sick. Jolie is my sensitive one, she sleeps with me. Due to circumstances I've had to stay here 2 weeks longer than I'd planned. All my chis will eat anything, I've dealt with minor stomach upsets before by myself. Is this a "wait and see how she feels this morning? type of thing?" Remember I have an 8 hr time difference. I am totally prepared to authorize my sitter to take Jolie to a vet. I won't get an update until tonight due to the time difference.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry that you aren't there, I'm sure it's frustrating. It sounds to me like you know your dogs well. I think that you need to go by your gut feeling. Keep in touch with your pet sitter, if she continues to have diarrhea, I would DEFINATELY get her to the vet. If it has stopped and she is eating, I would probably observe her closely and wait.
I have had two instances with my girls and intense diarrhea. Within hours they were in shock and probably wouldn't have survived if I hadn't acted quickly and gotten them to the vet for fluids to keep them hydrated.
Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

To me it sounds like a nervous stomach maybe, can you get your sitter to give her som zoolac or something for the tummy?  That will take it I think...and boil her some chicken and rice with some few drops of honey in it


----------



## tres_jolie (Oct 7, 2008)

My dogs know their sitter very well, as she's taken care of them during my past 4 trips. 
If I could get a flight, even with my stupid sprain, I'd be on it tonight. 
After freaking out, I've calmed down somewhat. My gut feeling is that Jolie has a minor tummy upset due to eating something outside that she shouldn't have eaten. I'll wait a decent time to call my sitter or wait until she contacts me. She's very good about that. I'll keep you posted thank you


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How frustrating this must be for you. Hopefully by now you've heard from your sitter, and little Jolie is better.


----------

